# [SOLVED] Doom 2 the master levels in brutal doom



## DemonikAn6el (Sep 14, 2013)

How do I get doom 2 master levels to work in brutal doom. Steam gave me individual WADs for each level so I created one master wad with all the levels in one. How do I make this work with doom 2 so when I play doom 2 in brutal doom it gives me an option to choose doom 2 or the master levels. Gz doom crashes the plutonia experiment when level 1 loads in brutal doom. Thanks


----------

